# Burton Rome SDS top strap replacement



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Those are Rome bindings. Burton is a different company and is probably confusing your search. However, many straps are interchangeable- Burton straps may fit on those Rome bindings. I get binding parts from fix my binding. Not sure if there's a better alternative for Australia.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

www.romesnowboards.com

Send them a note and they'll hook you up. Or, if you can see this in Australia: Rome Snowboards Outlet


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

If you cant find anything in Australia, I got my Rome Katana ankle strap replacement form these guys in Queenstown... The Snowboard Gear Online Store. They were really helpful.


----------

